# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  New backpack! What do you think?

## Travel2

Hey Everyone, 
So I recently bought this back-pack, sadly they didn't say how many Liters it can hold. I compared with the others and assumed it was around 55L + 10L day pack.. But now I think it's larger...

After considering that it may be 'bigger' then I expected, I think I will personally need it this large, as I'm new to backpacking and I know I'll pick up a lot of items.

I'm going to China in November. Probably staying for 1-2 months, depends on how nice they are to me  (extension of stay and all that stuff..)

So, What do you all think about this backpack? What size do you think it is? 
I think it will suit me well. 

Thanks.

----------


## noahdavis44

Sound good. But You have to refer more about this pack.  I know that It was so larger. But China is the great place, Which indicates amount of epic and holly place. So I am sure that You will need to mor eday for it. I wish that You will enjoy your journey.

----------


## hotelscyprus

That was a great bag. I would definitely love this backpack. It is more than enough. Getting more on our back will make us feel uncomfortable and I feel this backpack is a great stuff for you to enjoy your vacation.

----------

